# Guppy Babies!!



## mism420 (Mar 15, 2011)

One of my females gave birth to about 20 babies (fry) earlier today. Now I must say there is at least 10 survivors. What would be good for them to go in or do I just leave them in there?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Don't leave them with the adults if you don't want them to be eaten. Put them into a small "tank" which can be anything clean that holds a few gallons of water. I like those plastic tubs you get at WalMart. A real fishtank works too, of course. After a month they'll be big enough to safely put back with the adults.


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

Or if you have a lot of plants and hiding places, the Strongest Will Survive!
If you're seriously trying to breed them and raise all the fry, a second or separate tank works best. Remember, don't net and move the female when she's birthing or about to; the stress is not good and can easily kill the mama. Catch the fry and move them, they're much more resilient.
I also do NOT suggest using a guppy breeding trap. Just the stress of being moved in there and confined has killed many a mama guppy before she gives birth.
Good luck to you!!!


----------



## mism420 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info, fry are safely contained in a seperate 1 G tank with a small bubbler. I also have 6 more females that are preggo!!


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

Pretty soon you're going to need to find homes for them, or get another tank.
Guppies do "what guppies do."
Good luck!


----------



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

One of the pet store employees threw in three free guppy fry when I purchased my last two female gups. I had them in a 1.5g tank with no heater, filter, or air stone. When one of my females gave birth to 14 fry, I went out to get a breeder net so all 17 could live safely in the main tank. I heard that not having a heater may stunt their growth? You may want to look into the whole breeder net idea. Just make sure if you do get one, snap it together real tight or else the fry will find a way out, like mine did. haha Good luck with the babies! [:


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

If it is just a one gallon kept at room temp in a warm room, they will be fine. I have ALWAYS had problems with breeder nets. ALWAYS. all my fish eat the fry through the sides, none ever survive. Also, it will quickly become overcrowded if you have more than around 5 in there, and they will start to die. I'd stick with what you have.


----------



## mism420 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah I am just sticking with the 1 G for now. I had a net breeder before and lost one of my mamas. So I won't go that route ever. My hubby is looking into buying another tank. Also I found 6 more babies that must of been hidden in the gravel!!!!


----------



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

julem35 said:


> If it is just a one gallon kept at room temp in a warm room, they will be fine. I have ALWAYS had problems with breeder nets. ALWAYS. all my fish eat the fry through the sides, none ever survive. Also, it will quickly become overcrowded if you have more than around 5 in there, and they will start to die. I'd stick with what you have.


Well, right now I have seventeen week-old fry in a breeder net, and all seam fine right now. Of course, I won't be able to keep them in there for long. Once they grow out I'll give some away to my friends, some to the LFS, and I'll keep a few for myself. 



mism420 said:


> Yeah I am just sticking with the 1 G for now. I had a net breeder before and lost one of my mamas. So I won't go that route ever.


I will never use a net for the birthing of the fry-- just keeping them safe from the adults after their birth.


----------

